# ................



## Sunless (Jul 30, 2009)

...........................


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

Fascinating. A riddle?


----------



## sartreality (Aug 5, 2009)

I really like the way you write, evoking senses and a mood so poetically. Very cool!


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

Yes, I agree with sartreality. It's delightful.


----------



## Sunless (Jul 30, 2009)

Thank you girls! (boy? what gender is startreality?)
I promise I am not bipolar


----------



## sartreality (Aug 5, 2009)

haha I'm a girl!


----------

